# Wireless audio



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

When I wired my room I did not take 7.1 into consideration.

I would like to transmit 1 or 2 channels wirelessly about 25 feet. All things considered I think I will transmit my LF channel(s) wirelessly. I will not need an amplifier, since I will plug the receiver into an Amp.

What is the most cost effective way of doing this?

Paul


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are many companies that manufacturer wireless speakers. Each speaker will have its own amp and will require power. All you need to do have is a receiver that has pre-outs and you plug the wireless transmitter into the 6th & 7th channels.


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, but, I do not need wireless speakers. 

Already have the speakers I want. I just need a stereo transmitter & receiver. I will place a good quality amp by my subs, and drive them with some short cables.

What are some cost effective options for just a stereo transmitter/receiver whith low voltage out suitable to be plugged into a power amp? Gain is to be controlled by the sound processor on the input side of the transmitter.

Paul


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

There are some low cost analog solutions but they are sometimes prone to interference. If I were doing what you want nowadays, I would probably go the bluetooth route. Numerous bluetooth solutions exist on the internet and for less than $100, you should be able to do a two channel wireless setup with one. Here's one such system: 

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Two-Way-Bluetooth-Adapter-Players/dp/B000P9CEV4"]http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Two-Way-Bluetooth-Adapter-Players/dp/B000P9CEV4

It's a device that is two way, so you need two to make a complete two channel system. You might also be able to use one of these and the bluetooth transmitter shown on the same Amazon page (or the transmitter and Belkin receiver module). For the range you're talking about, it's one way to get a stereo signal from one point to another digitally.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

aceinc said:


> Thanks for the reply, but, I do not need wireless speakers.
> 
> Already have the speakers I want. I just need a stereo transmitter & receiver. I will place a good quality amp by my subs, and drive them with some short cables.
> 
> ...


I have used the AW1 for this purpose. http://audioengineusa.com/Store/Audioengine-W1


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

AudioEngine AW1 or the new Rocketfish products at Best Buy.


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks, I will check into these. I had seen the Rocketfish a number of months ago, but didn't pay much attention.

Paul


----------

